# Hello new guy here



## gtp1003 (Feb 23, 2010)

I would like to say hi to the fella's here ladyies if there are any.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Gtp, i think you have posted in the wrong place but welcome anyway!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## gtp1003 (Feb 23, 2010)

where do post then? thanks for input pleae respond


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

gtp1003 said:


> where do post then? thanks for input pleae respond


 There a section called Introductions but your here now so dont worry, others will find you.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## bpcroofing (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi There 
welcome to the site


----------

